
  Justin.tv Redesigns To Make Broadcasting Easier And Chat More Obvious  - jasonlbaptiste
http://www.techcrunch.com/2009/07/14/justintv-redesigns-to-make-broadcasting-easier-and-chat-more-obvious/
======
brandnewlow
I've never used this site or UStream because I don't understand what I'm
looking at.

I just clicked on a video on Justin.tv's front page. I was shown a 3-second
intro, and then a woman appeared, introduced herself and started talking.

Internal monologue: "Is this live? pre-recorded? I have no clue. The site
seems to be about live video, but if so, how did I manage to tune in right as
she was introducing herself?"

I refresh the page. See the intro again, and the video starts from the same
point as before.

So it's not live. It's pre-recorded video...

Why wouldn't I just watch this on Youtube?

What am I missing here? The user experience on both of these sites seems
really bizarre. They tell me I'm going to watch some live video...and link me
to a bunch of pre-recorded stuff. It's bewildering.

~~~
Mazy
Everything featured on the top half of the front page on <http://ustream.tv/>
is live. Below that there are highlights, and upcoming events, both clearly
marked. When watching a live stream, the watermark in the top right corner
says Live, if it's a recorded video it says Pre-Recorded. The thing is, you
are not going to find this content on youtube, as it was all captured live on
either service.

~~~
CrazedGeek
I believe that Ustream actually offers an export-to-YouTube feature.

------
breck
really like it. still don't like the chat signin process though. it'd be great
if the login form was integrated right in the chat, so you could log in the
same way you type messages.

~~~
justin
Thanks! It's been quite a few 18 hour days, but we finally redesigned the site
after over a year :)

